# Switching from Sky to Eircom for TV



## robert 200 (1 Jun 2015)

I am thinking of switching from Sky to Eircom for TV channels.

I already have E-fiber , E mobile and an Eircom landline.

Is the service good and can you receive Sky Sports from Eircom TV.

Eircom appear to be really competitive

Many Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jun 2015)

In terms of shopping around I found these sites to be useful:

https://switcher.ie/
http://www.bonkers.ie/compare-tv-broadband-phone/

Also boards.ie is useful for getting feedback on offers and service quality etc.

And always ask service providers (that you are with and thinking of leaving, or are going to) if they can offer you anything extra in terms of discounts or services.

I recently ditched my UPC TV package and am just retaining their broadband/phone service.
They offered me my existing broadband/phone package (120Mbps, anytime calls to landlines/mobiles, 400 international mins etc.) for €22.50 p.m. for 4 months and then €45 p.m. thereafter. 12 month contract whereas most others only offer 18 months.
I'm replacing the TV service with a FTA satellite dish, Saorview aerial and a Linux triple input receiver box. Once of payment of what I'd probably pay in a year or less to UPC for TV services. (I realise that I won't get certain channels but that doesn't bother me).
I'll probably spend more time playing with the gadgets than actually watching TV! 

If I ever get the time to watch movies I might consider the likes of Netflix (or Amazon Prime?).


----------



## Seagull (3 Jun 2015)

I find the eircom TV guide really poor compared to sky. Sky does a far better job of displaying recordings, and will put series linked recordings together.


----------



## robert 200 (3 Jun 2015)

*I switched today from Sky to Eircom . € 154 pm after 6 month discount for all 4 services.*

*Broadband , landline , mobile and TV with sky movies *and sky sports 1 2 3 4 5.

A considerable saving!!!

Fingers crossed

Thanks all


----------

